# Oscar



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Him when i got him home
Then at 4 month's being cheeky
Then when he escaped into the garden in the sun.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, fab pikkies. He's a lovely cat*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So sweet - he's just lovely


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

hes gorg love the pic when he was a kitten


----------



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

Aaaaawwww! He's gorgeous


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he is a lovely boy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - hes a lovely boy


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Oscar is really beautiful


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

He is a handsome lad-beautiful


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanx.

He may look cute but he's a little devil


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Loved the pics


----------

